# Hey Chip!



## Durwood

Did Patrick ever take you up on your offer to fix his Lenar Tractor? It seems all the threads to it have disappeared and i was just wondering how it all turned out. Hopefully he has gotten some kind of satisfaction from Lenar.

Thanks,
Durwood


----------



## Chipmaker

I don't know what your referring to. Are you referring to me or the other person that IIRC calls himself chipmaster or something like that?


----------



## Durwood

Sorry, i was referring to Chip who goes by Artrac.

www.artrac.com


----------



## HarryG

Durwood,
I remember those posts real well. Can't remember what site I followed them on. I'm sure they are gone as you say. Appears to me anyways he(Patrick) did not want satisfaction he wanted "revenge". I did one post reply and also tried to calm him down but to no avail. I just sat back and just read all the posts. He had many trying to help him in any way the could but it was never enough. At least in my opine. I think he rubbed too many the wrong way and was banished. Like I said its my opine but I find it very hard to credibly believe one man can have as much trouble with a tractor(sorry it was 2 or 3 different tractors). I'm talking some MAJOR problems like breaking a tractor in half, etc. Personally I feel he abused them and just plain was disatisfied and wanted complete refund with pain/suffering.


----------



## Durwood

Harry, i believe Patrick had 3 bad tractors. Chip offered to fix it for him if he would take it to him, so i'm just wondering if he took him up on it. I think you're right about Patrick wanting revenge more than his tractor fixed.


----------



## ARTRAC

No, I don't think he wanted help as much as to try to get even with someone. He said he was willing to take his lenar on the road to dealerships in an effort to impact their sales, but then again he was not willing to haul it to get it fixed. I really think the dealer should have fixed the first one, not kept swapping tractors, still I wonder if he got some type of restraining order slapped on him or if he showed up at some backwoods lenar dealer to protest sales and somehow just disappeared forever, tractor and all...


----------



## guest2

If the thread was here on TF it should still be here unless someone deleted it. Things don't fall off the back here like some other sites. Sometimes the search engine doesn't find what you're looking for, but if you can remember someone who responded to the thread (including yourself) you can search all their posts until you find it.


----------



## Durwood

The thread wasn't on here Sixchows, but i posted about it here because i knew Chip frequents this board. Someone passed me on the road a few weeks back with a Lenar tractor on a trailer. It sure was a pretty blue.

Durwood


----------



## HarryG

Durwood, found the posts. they were over on TP about 9 pages of the rants. Last post was back in June so I guess we will never truly know outcome. Did have me curious. It was 4 different tractors BTW.
http://www.jplan.com/cgi-bin/tracto...Other Chinese Tractors&parentnum=83420&page=1


----------



## Patrick Webb

*Hello from Patrick Webb*

Hello, I have read all the posts and I will answer your questions and I will update you on what happend. First off, I was contacted by lenar about my posts, I chatted with some of the top guys in lenar to include Roger Powell of Oregon and Mazama Products, they in turn put me in touch with Rocky, the distributer in Tx. They wanted me to stay of the web and give them a chance to fix this problem. It has taken longer than expected. Rocky came from Tx to michigan to inspect this fourth tractor of mine, yes he did admit that the tractor had quality issue problems, and he agreed to replace this tractor with a new one, I agreed to pay for the cowl of this tractor (1500.00) total because I did crack it when I was moving cross ties. He did say that the oil seeping fromt he engine block, the three point hitch failure, the battery draining, the lens covers melting, the 4 wheel drive shifting mechanism, the slippage in the trans, the starter not working properly were definatly defects from the factory and we agreed to have it replaced. In the end when the deal was to materialize, I was hit with we will replace it for 5500.00 for the new lenar tractor model. That is not what we agreed on, we agreed on replacement for 1500.00 and I would stay off the net. Hello, please hit me with a gag order, I feel that this company just snookered me into being quiet for a yr so that they could do some restructuring of the sales market. As far as being banished, no, I have been here all the time, as far as abusing the tractor as some may think, I have 11 acres, most of which is pasture, I need a tractor to set fence posts with. I did not abuse any of the tractors. Here is a thought, the first one I bought develeped a rod knock as we were loading it on the trailer from the dealership. How did I abuse that one, I know how, I STARTED IT. The one that kept blowing the main hydualic hose, I later found out that the hose was underrated for the application from the manufacurer, not the dealer, who was to know this??? The third one breaking in half, the bell housings were defective and the loader wasnt installed correctly from the dealer, again not missuse. This fourth one, all I can say is design or dealer defects. What about the extended warranty of any mechanic, the warranty is accepted by alot of mechanics in my area, but only one will accept the lenar and that is because of my posts and communications through the manufacturer, but was decided by me and Rocky to just wait for the replacement. What do I want, I want what I paid for. A working machine without any headaches and the warranty. What would you want in my shoes and who would you want it from, a guy who empathizes with you or the manufacterer that promised it to you in the sale. As for a gag order, I want that too. I feel that in the court room, I will find justice, what jury will say I abused a tractor on a little 11 acre horse farm in just 200 hrs. I want the order because of the publicity it will bring to lenar. What am I going to do now, well there has to be a way to post pics, there has to be some newspaper that wants to publish this story, by the way, I did contact the Attorny Gen of Michigan and Oregon. This matter is being looked into. I do not want revenge, but I do not want other people to support a company that is not supporting its customers.
Patrick Webb


----------



## HarryG

I guess "good luck" is in order. Hope it works out.


----------



## mark777

What are you using for a tractor now? 

This sounds like an incredable story of one catostrophic failure after another.

Mark


----------



## Fordfarm

How long ago was the "offer" made to you and have you heard from them since?


----------



## Durwood

Hey Patrick, can you post the pics here? I would like to see them if you would. I just hope i never get in the situation you are in and I can see why some people go postal because of it. If you ever get your story into the papers please post a link here for us and keep us updated. Thanks.

Dur


----------



## Lamar Holland

hey Durwood,
2007 we will have a company reunion in Dayton. If we can remember, we'll have to have a coffee or something.. The reunions usually are late September and last for 4 days.


----------



## Patrick Webb

*lenar problems*

This offer was supposed to be made good before Thanksgiving. Yes there is correspondance being made and I am being told "I have had the tractor" and "we really dont want to take a loss." I took a loss at the time of purchase and it has never stopped costing me. As far as what I am using it for, well, some times I use it to hold down the floor of my barn, since some days the starter wants to act up and the tractor wont start, some days, I use it to move a round bail, or some dirt, or set a post or two. I bought it with a brush hog, a 6 way 4ft dozer attatchmen blade, a set of forks, a hydraulic post hole digger, and of course a 5 ft bucket, all of which fit on the FEL. The orriginal FEL was a LEON, the one I have now is a HELPMATE, and my god what a POS. With the HELPMATE, the dozer attactment is useless, it has not side support at all for useing such an attatchment, and realisticly, there are other weak spots on the FEL as well, so I have to baby it for these reasons, the loader, if put on any tractor would hinder the tractors ability, basicly saying, that you cant use the tractor to its fullest potential, ie the weakest link. All except the bush hog was purchased from the selling dealer. The largest selling point of the tractor in the first place was the attachments and the LEON Loader. Again, I want what I paid for, if the LEON cant be installed on a lenar, then I want a loader of equal quality on a Lenar tractor that has no defects and mechanical support of the warranty. If this can not be accomplished, then yes, I want all my money back. I know better than to try to sell this tractor, I would make an enemy for life and I couldnt do it anyways because of my ethics, if I was to sell it, it would go to the scrap yard. I did try selling it though on tractor point I think. That was where I told the guy it did have some of those bugs he meantioned and that all he had to do was bring some tools and the cash and we would get it loaded. I was honest though. Well, in all seriousness, I hope no one ever finds themselves in the possition I am in, and I will say this, my next tractor will be one of the big three, just because of the support, and I might just drag the lenar behind it for S & Gs.
As far as the pics go, when I find out how to post them on here, you will be the first to see.
best regards
Patrick Webb


----------



## Chris

Welcome Patrick....thanks for the clarification and info!!!

:tractorsm


----------



## Archdean

Sorry to hear about all of your problems!! The big 3 didn't get there by playing cutsy games!!

FWIW I personaly have Seen Kubota eat the entire sale and deliver a brand new unit!! How Do I know that because, It was me who took it to them!!


----------



## Patrick Webb

Hey guys I am back,

Well, I still have the same tractor, same problems, I just have learned how to live with them a little better. I have heard from several people in the past of them having troubles as well. The internet is a great thing. Some guy here in Michigan was going to be a dealer and he called me. He decided not to sell Lenars as well. It is a shame that I believed these guys and made good on my word to stay off the net. They strung me out long enough to restructure, and let the waters calm and time go by. But it does not take away the fact that they did not stand behind their product. I will say this, I have learned from them that they have had all sorts of problems with the tractors overheating, bad front axles breaking due to poor casts, hydraulic and electrical problems. I know I am not the only one out here that has these problems. They should have recalled them and made them right. All I can do is make sure everyone is educated about the Lenar Company and with a little luck, they wont be sold anymore in the states. I hope those of you out there that have a Lenar have better luck than I but when it does break down, I hope your parts come quickly and at a reasonable price.

Patrick Webb
1 734 439 0686


----------

